# Question for the Lynnhaven Yakkers



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Hello all,

I am new to Yak Fishing and have only been out one time in the Lynnhaven Inlet fishing from a yak. Now my yak is totally not fishing friendly. I have a Dagger Blackwater 13.5 tandem. However, I did make a fishing basket of sorts to make it usable for fishing. Anyway, next year I am planning on getting a more angler friendly yak and wanted suggestions on one that could get me started that will not totally break the bank. This was my first year Yak'ing and I picked up the Blackwater in the outer banks from DVO for $400 with two PFD's and two Paddles. It actually worked well when I took it out to the tennis courts. The problem is that it is a whale to transport and I am only really able to use it as a tandem since it is so freaking heavy. Anyway, I am 6'5" and 220 lbs and would like to get set up over the winter or spring with a single angler yak that does not cost more than say $300 all costs covered (ie: seats and any other things that I am not thinking about that I would have to add to make it fishing friendly). I am by no means apposed to used as long as it floats and I can get it around easily and I can fish from it. Also I am looking for getting started on this after the financial strain of the X-mas hollidays (three kids eats up the X-mas fund really quick). Anyway, let me know if you all have some advice. Also, I hope to get out with some of the regulars (TKAA, 757, whatever other hells angels on water groups there are out there) to really dig into Yak Fishing. All I got when I was out before was Croaker and Spot, but the big Croakers were a blast on the yak. I can't wait to see what I can get from a nice Red or Striper.  

Ok have a good one guys, and Tug, I am glad to see that you are back on the horse after your yard sale. Good on ya! Take care


Thom


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*$ 300 ?*

I seriously doubt you will find a suitable kayak for 3 hundred, unless some one is almost giving away a good used one. But....you never know.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Ok so maybe that is a pipe dream. What should I be looking at? In a perfect world, I would be going out and picking up a Hobie Mirage and not worrying about price. However I think I would end up spending a lot more in the divorce lawyer after my wife kicked me out for spending more money on fishing. So what I am looking advice from those of you with experience kayak fishing. Being that I am rather new to the sport, I am not looking for top of the line equipment as I will probably beat it up along the way. Oh well. 

Thom



J_Lannon said:


> I seriously doubt you will find a suitable kayak for 3 hundred, unless some one is almost giving away a good used one. But....you never know.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I believe TugCapn still has two Redfish Heritage 14's for sale... a little over your posted budget but worth checkin' out.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 




Rockstar said:


> I believe TugCapn still has two Redfish Heritage 14's for sale... a little over your posted budget but worth checkin' out.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Fully Rigged REDFISH14*

I have a Heritage Redfish 14 fully rigged, just add angler. Below you will find some pics of said vessel
















Loaded for bear on an Eastern Shore excursion


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Tug. What kind of price are you looking at? If you dont want to post here, pm is fine. Thanks a bunch. 

Thom




TugCapn said:


> I have a Heritage Redfish 14 fully rigged, just add angler. Below you will find some pics of said vessel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

If I was you I would keep my eye on craigslist... you can find some decent older model yaks on there... probably not going to get one for 300 though... most likely 4-5 is goin to be the best you can do...


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*APPOMATOX RIVER Co.*

Tom, 
I was in your shoes last year. I spent the year before renting all season and decided to get my own. I went to A.R.C. and got last years Ride from willderness system. Vic gave me a great deal plus he will let you use a lay away plan so to speak. I payed what I could when I could, used some tax refund money as well. Had mine well before Bass Pro had their spring sale and was on the water at the start of the season. Just thought this info might help. See ya at the 757. :fishing: :fishing:

ASSASIN


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

TugCapn said:


>



HOLY SCHNIKEES!!!!

I hadn't seen that pic before. Y'all weren't f'n around when you said 100 yards. Who is that at water's edge? LOL--I can see your drag marks!!!

Never mind, I see Trevor's now.


(Sorry for the threadjacking, Tom.)


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

That sounds promising. Sorry to ask a stupid question, but what is A.R.C.? I hope to be out in a much easier yak in the 757 in the spring. If not, I still have my beast that works fine. Just dont want to lug the 80# Blackwater around.  Thanks to all who are providing info. I hope to see ya'll soon.

Thom
:fishing:



bassassasin said:


> Tom,
> I was in your shoes last year. I spent the year before renting all season and decided to get my own. I went to A.R.C. and got last years Ride from willderness system. Vic gave me a great deal plus he will let you use a lay away plan so to speak. I payed what I could when I could, used some tax refund money as well. Had mine well before Bass Pro had their spring sale and was on the water at the start of the season. Just thought this info might help. See ya at the 757. :fishing: :fishing:
> 
> ASSASIN


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*A.r.c.?*

The Name of the place is Appomattox River Company. (aka A.R.C.)


----------

